# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > GM Needed Feel the fantasy!!!

## Shiro_Nogard

Okay, looking for a DM for a final fantasy d20 game.
How about it? any takers?

----------


## Alteiner

I would also be interested in this.

----------


## YuweaCurtis

Big interest in playing.

----------


## Shadowz1797

Interested as a player

----------


## Gyrfalcon

Id also be interested as a player.

----------

